
Wallaroo: High-performance stream processing - wunger
http://engineering.sendence.com/2017/03/hello-wallaroo/
======
jmakov
I expected people in this problem space would transition to Rust. Interesting
decision staying with cpp.

~~~
spooneybarger
The core of Wallaroo is written in Pony. We provide a C++ API w/ Python
prototype finished and GoLang and JavaScript API explorations underway.

------
gmmeyer
Is Wallaroo open source? How can I go about using it?

